# Prayers for Sassy doing that hacking/breathing like Rylee CHF



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Sassy has CHF, and she started doing that hack,choke thing that Rylee did when his mitral valve blew with his CHF...
She's doing quick shallow breaths,just like he did.. I will get her to the vet tomorrow...but if she starts breathing more laboured then it will be tonight..


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

I hope her breathing settles down. CHF is always ups and downs.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Oh no Michelle, I just said a prayer for little Sassy


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I worry. I remember Rylee fighting for air and how he died in our arms. 
Betsy is holding on but I know her time is coming. Sassy is my little baby duckie that follows me everywhere. 
She had such a horrible life before we adopted her. I'd like her to have more years of love to wipe that old pain and fear away


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Oh gosh, Michelle...I'm sorry. I'll keep those positive, healing prayers going for her. I hope she settles...poor little one. Sending big hugs to you Sassy, XX.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Michelle you are giving her a wonderful life. Has she settled down?


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

I'm so sorry, Michelle. I can totally relate to this because of Snowball's heart disease. Of course, I hope Sassy will be okay. It sounds as though you might have to take her to the vet tonight. Michelle, I am sure Sassy has felt all along what a wonderful and loving life you have been giving her. Please update us when you can.

Please give Sassy gentle hugs from me. Hugs for you, too.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I'm so sorry about Sassy Michelle, I hope she is feeling better soon and settles down. Let us know how she's doing.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

I'll be praying for Sassy Michelle and you as well. You certainly have gone through so much again lately and hope that things start to look up for you. Our precious Angel had CHF and remember that from over nine years ago.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Michelle - I'm so sorry about Sassy. She's your latest adopted furbaby, right? I didn't even realize she had a heart condition. Hoping that she'll get to the vet in the morning. Can you talk to them over the phone and adjust her meds? :grouphug:


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

I will pray tonight for Sassy. She also gets Belle and Petey hugs.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Checking in on Sassy... Hope she's doing better today.


----------



## summergirl1973 (Oct 24, 2016)

Also checking in with hopes of healing, love and prayers.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

So sorry to hear about Sassy.Shes in my prayers. My first Maltese had CHF .I just wanted to breathe for him at times.


----------



## NikoDenali (May 19, 2017)

So sorry about your baby. Saying prayer right now for your little Sassy. 

Father in Heaven, bless little Sassy who is in distress. Bless her heart and heal it from all disease. I pray for a complete and total recovery for her. Bless her human family too and take away all anxiety and fear. In Jesus name I pray.:heart::heart::heart:

Love and Hugs for Sassy.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Just got back from vet,Sassy has an really enlarged heart.
On more heart meds hoping to give her a little time..I fear this will end like Rylee.He only lasted a couple months once the valve blew and his little heart enlarged.
Sassy had a rough life and we so wanted to make this new life longer and hoping we can.


----------



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

I am so sorry you and Sassy are having to go through this. Prayers for both of you! Bless your heart Michelle, I have no doubt Sassy has a wonderful life with you.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:smcry:Sorry to read this, Michelle. Hoping the meds help. (((hugs)))


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

You have given her a great life. I am sorry that her heart is enlarged. I hope you enjoy the time you have together.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

It's so hard, I lost Rylee to CHF the same way, we got to give him 5.5 years of love to make up for his first five, bad years..
Sassy has had 10 years or abuse and neglect and we've gotten to give her a year and a half, doesn't seem like enough..for us..
I know they live in the moment..it's just we're not ready to let her go yet..

Kinda like Bitsy,I couldn't let her go when she fell in that pool and I pulled her cold limp body out of that pool..She went cold and stopped breathing so fast,I couldn't believe it..I just kept pushing and pumping and breathing into her nose and talking to her..begging her to come back..

It's hard to think I will loose two this year..I know it will happen..
We lost three in one year about 15 years ago,they were all 15-17 years old,knowing they were old and expecting it didn't make it easier

It's not fair..tiny little beings that bring so much love and joy should live longer..


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

I hope the meds do help Sassy. Is Sassy taking Pimobendan (Vetamin), Enalapril, and Lasix(Salix)? CoQ-enzyme and fish oil? Any holistic supplements like xu fu (abbr.)?

Please give her gentle hugs and kisses from me. Hugs for you, too, Michelle.


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

I am so sorry. I am crying for you and Sassy. I will pray tonight for you and your babies. It does not matter life is still to short and loss is so hard. Hugs


----------



## Happinesstogo (Oct 17, 2015)

So sorry! Certainly, Sassy will have prayers.

Lainie


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

I'm so sorry, Michelle  Like you and Walter said, you have given her a great life and they truly do live in the moment. She isn't looking back on her life before you, but only knowing your (and Al's) love. Praying for her and for you.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Sassy is acting better,she's not hacking as much and she ate better too.. She's on 
Enalapril, Lasix, Pimobendan and Renal K (potassium).

Rylee did good on these for about two months then it wasn't enough..It just bought us extra time..hoping for better for Sassy..
Love my fluffers.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Sorry I missed this post. I'm so sorry that Sassy is having problems but glad to hear that today she is doing better.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Michelle,

I am sorry that Sassy is going through this, but she has had such a great life with you the last year and a half. It is really tough as they age to see them go through this.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

My Butchie is getting a blood pressure drug, Amlopidine, in addition to the Pimobendan, Enalapril and Lasix. 

My dog has about the most awful cough I have ever heard a dog with heart issues, but it is not due to fluid in his lungs. It is due to his enlarged heart pressing on his trachea. So he is on another drug that suppresses the cough -- Tussigon. 

It is somewhat sedating, but he is still a happy little dog, lazing around the air conditioned house with his other, mostly elderly, canine housemates.

Sending hugs and vibes for you and your little one. :grouphug:


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

I'm so sorry Michelle. I pray the meds help. We have a cat that's been in the hospital since last Saturday with pneumonia. It's so scary when they have trouble breathing.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Hoping and praying Sassy does well on the meds. I'm so sorry you didn't get better news but I'm glad she is improving already. She has had a wonderful year and a half lets hope much more.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Madison's Mom said:


> I'm so sorry Michelle. I pray the meds help. We have a cat that's been in the hospital since last Saturday with pneumonia. It's so scary when they have trouble breathing.


Glenda, I am so sorry your cat is sick, too. That seems like a long time to be in the hospital. I understand how scary it is when our fluffs have trouble breathing. It's a helpless feeling for us, too.

Prayers that your fluff baby will be all better and home soon


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Glenda, I am sorry your cat is having breathing issues.

Michelle, I hope Sassy is doing better.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Michelle, how is Sassy doing today? I hope she is feeling better.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Madison's Mom said:


> I'm so sorry Michelle. I pray the meds help. We have a cat that's been in the hospital since last Saturday with pneumonia. It's so scary when they have trouble breathing.


I hope your kitty is doing better...:wub:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Michelle, how is Sassy doing today? I hope she is feeling better.


Sassy is eating better and breathing better, so far so good..I know Rylee did good for about a month so hoping better for Sassy..


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

That is great news - one day at a time.


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

Hope thinks get better for Sassy. I will keep you and her in my prayers. Hugs


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Good to hear this Michelle, hope she continues to do well.


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

michellerobison said:


> I hope your kitty is doing better...:wub:


I'm glad to hear that Sassy's is better. Our kitty is sadly still in the hospital. Now they're thinking it may be his heart instead of pneumonia. We will see him tomorrow for a determination on whether we go to a specialist.

Enjoy the good days with Sassy.
Save​


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Sorry Glenda.


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

Praying for Sassy and Kitty

Glenda - What is Kitty's name ?


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Pooh's mommy said:


> Praying for Sassy and Kitty
> 
> Glenda - What is Kitty's name ?


Thanks so much for asking. His name is Patches. He showed up as a stray in our yard about 8 years ago. He's still in the hospital but doing better. I visited him yesterday and he seemed glad to see me, although I am not his human of choice (Jim is).

They now believe he has a heart condition called HCM (feline hypertrophic cardiomyopthy) which causes the heart wall to thicken. When the first vet gave him the steroid shot for his skin condition, it caused his heart to act up and caused fluid to form. He is a big boy, 13.3 pounds when this started, and is now down to just 10 pounds. The vet said he started eating a little over the weekend. His lungs are now clear and we are waiting to see how he reacts as they begin to wean him off the IV drugs.

We really appreciate your prayers


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Glad to hear Patches and Sassy are doing better.


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

Madison's Mom said:


> Thanks so much for asking. His name is Patches. He showed up as a stray in our yard about 8 years ago. He's still in the hospital but doing better. I visited him yesterday and he seemed glad to see me, although I am not his human of choice (Jim is).
> 
> They now believe he has a heart condition called HCM (feline hypertrophic cardiomyopthy) which causes the heart wall to thicken. When the first vet gave him the steroid shot for his skin condition, it caused his heart to act up and caused fluid to form. He is a big boy, 13.3 pounds when this started, and is now down to just 10 pounds. The vet said he started eating a little over the weekend. His lungs are now clear and we are waiting to see how he reacts as they begin to wean him off the IV drugs.
> 
> We really appreciate your prayers


Thanks Glenda.
It just didn't feel right to offer up prayer without a name.
I know that our God is all knowing but still.... this feels right and personal!
Praying for Patches and a good reaction when he is weaned off the IV. 
Big Hugs and Pooh kisses from us to you!


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Quick update on our cat, Patches. We took the Border Collie in for her spay today and visited with Patches and the vet while we were there. He would not eat or drink in the clinic and they were hydrating him through an IV. We decided to bring him home to see if he would eat/drink here. When we got home we let him out of his carrier, and he went immediately to his water bowl and drank literally for 20 minutes! He's eaten a few treats and a few bites of lunch meat. But he keeps going back to that water bowl - he's on lasix, so he needs to drink! I'm going to bake him some salmon tonight - he loves that so I hope he will eat it. Tomorrow when we pick up the dog, we'll take Patches back in and they will probably remove the catheter from his arm and let us bring him back home. Not sure if we will have to continue the lasix or not. 

We are relieved because the next step was a trip to a specialist (cardiologist) or making that hard decision when one loses the will to live.

Thanks to you all for your concern.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

He was feeling very comfortable at home, I'm glad he was eating and drinking. I hope he does well Glenda.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I hope Patches will continue to do better. They need more water with Lasix,that's for sure..

Sassy didn't have much appetite when she started on her meds but it's beginning to pick up,she has another follow up tomorrow..


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

Prayers for Sassy. Hugs


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

I'm glad to hear that a Sassy is getting back her appetite. it's so hard when our babies are not well.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Great news


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Glenda so glad Patches in taking water, I'm sure she is glad to be home. I hope she continues to get better.

Michelle, so glad Sassy is eating some. I hope she gets better


----------



## Polly's mom (Apr 29, 2013)

Oh, Michelle, I am praying for Sassy. That baby deserves more time to flourish in the love you and Al give her.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Just catching up tonight and happy to read good new about both Sassy and Patches.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Glad Sassy and Patches are both doing better!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Sassy is doing better on her meds,they'll monitor her every two weeks and if I notice any hacking or distress to let them know straight away..
This is just buying her time,how much depends on how she does on the meds...


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

MIchelle, I'm so glad you and Al adopted Sassy. I can just image she would have passed so unhappy and unloved, as no one would have given her the chance she needed., but you and Al so how special little Sassy is.
I pray the meds work and she lives for many more years with you both.
How are you doing?


----------

